# Has any of you ever had an Elephant Ear Betta?



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

I have noticed them in my local pet stores and wow they are gorgeous! I want one of those now too lol. I just bought a Mustard Gas Delta male and already I'm thinking of getting another one (not in the same tank of course lol). I was just wondering what is the general disposition of Elephant Ear Bettas? Are they more relaxed than Deltas or are they more aggressive and flare more often? My Delta is pretty calm, sweet and social. He often swims over to me and greets me without flaring at all. He's pretty mellow.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

I've noticed that my EE is a lot more calm than my other Bettas. I think te because he's got a lot more finnage to deal with than most Bettas.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

KaderTheAnt said:


> I've noticed that my EE is a lot more calm than my other Bettas. I think te because he's got a lot more finnage to deal with than most Bettas.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Ooooh, I see your EE betta in your avatar... Beautiful! Thanks for your reply.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

You're welcome . Yeah, that's my boy Viola


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I used to have two EE females. I think you'll find that they will still have their own unique personalities. They were both very small in size and one was considerably more outgoing than the other but neither were what I would describe as aggressive. I have often let the fish choose me instead of the other way around.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I used to have two EE females. I think you'll find that they will still have their own unique personalities. They were both very small in size and one was considerably more outgoing than the other but neither were what I would describe as aggressive. I have often let the fish choose me instead of the other way around.


Lol That's exactly what happened with me and Ananda! I intended on buying a red (possibly a rose tailed betta) and they DID have them went I went to the pet shop... But after hanging around each one, Ananda chose me (he kept following my every move and looking at me! Lol) and I came home with my beautiful blue and yellow bi-color delta boy.


----------



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

My new little elephant ear boy is a mixture of happily lazing around in plants, as well as breif but often moments during the day of happy frantic swimming around the tank, its very comical with his "ears" flapping rapidly. He tends to get really excited if i'm sitting at my desk. he is also a tad flare happy. Doenst care about his reflection but i get the occasional flare, and from time to time he'll notice his neighbor and flare at them too.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have had a few. My first guy, Braveheart, was blind so he was pretty laid back and didn't move around much. Vincent was sick to begin with and didn't make it long. Pandora was a EEHMPK female and very active (She was a friend's but when the friend moved out of state I took her). My current EE, Gaston, is pretty chill. He's active but he's great in a divided tank so far. Doesn't flare much if at all. 

It all depends I guess on the fish. Some EE are carrying around more finnage than other EE. Gaston is a EEHMPK whereas some are just plain EEHM and have a lot of finnage to weigh them down plus the weight of the pectoral fins.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I have two currently but have had quite a few! In my experience they are actually just as active as the other bettas unless they have long flowy caudal fins. That is why I like plakat elephant ears. They all have different personalities just like any other bettas. You should definitely go get one though! LOL

here is a few pictures of my elephant ears Xander and Junior.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Nova betta said:


> I have two currently but have had quite a few! In my experience they are actually just as active as the other bettas unless they have long flowy caudal fins. That is why I like plakat elephant ears. They all have different personalities just like any other bettas. You should definitely go get one though! LOL
> 
> here is a few pictures of my elephant ears Xander and Junior.


LOL Those are some HUGE "ears"! Hahaha I love it... They are really beautiful! Thanks for posting those pics


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

They're as unique as any other fish ahaha! My plakat EE Starlord was... how to put this... a complete spaz whereas my long finned EE Viscerys is extremely mellow (so is his divided tankmate, a plakat EE who isn't named yet.) It just purely depends on the fish, I suppose.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I have two EEs. One's a male (the one in my profile pic), and the other is a female. The male is extremely calm. I've never even seen him flare. The female, on the other hand, is highly aggressive. I tried introducing her to my sorority, and she killed two of my other girls. She's in her own tank now. They have the same full range of potential personalities as any other kind of betta in my experience.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Kyrenora said:


> I have two EEs. One's a male (the one in my profile pic), and the other is a female. The male is extremely calm. I've never even seen him flare. The female, on the other hand, is highly aggressive. I tried introducing her to my sorority, and she killed two of my other girls. She's in her own tank now. They have the same full range of potential personalities as any other kind of betta in my experience.


Your boy sounds like mine. I've yet to see Ananda flare. He's really sweet and mellow and even eats his food from my fingers 

I MIGHT try the mirror trick today though...just to see if he will flare lol


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Just did the mirror thing. LOL He flared...first time I ever saw him flare. Then I took the mirror away so now he probably thinks he's big and bad and scared that other male betta away haha!


----------

